# Tohatsu 50 2006 tdli questions



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I use the Amsoil 2 stroke oil.
Never use gas with ethanol.
Engine runs flawless.


----------



## richard12 (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't think of the Amsoil thanks


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

x2 on amsoil been using for about 20 years no problems i use startron too all we got up here is junk gas


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

use merc optimax, rec 90, love my 2008 tldi 50!


----------



## richard12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone using penzoil xlf semi synthetic ?


----------

